# ISO Recipe for Boursin



## DGRUBER326 (May 30, 2005)

*iso recipe for boursin*

  I AM LOOKING FOR A GOOD RECIPE FOR BOURSIN CHEESE I CAN MAKE IN HOUSE. I AM GOING TO BE DOING AN APP. WITH SMOKED SALMON ROLLED UP WITH A MIXTURE OF BOURSIN CHEESE, CREAM CHEESE, DICED RED ONION, CAPERS, S&P, AND A TOUCH OF DILL. IF YOU LIKE SMOKED SALMON IT IS A GREAT IDEA FOR AN APP.


----------



## Alix (May 30, 2005)

Moved to dairy.


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

Here's a ton of stuff about boursin!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ghlight=boursin


----------



## HanArt (May 30, 2005)

jkath, your link doesn't work. Is this the one: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10739&highlight=boursin


----------



## bevkile (May 31, 2005)

Here are some recipes to choose from. I haven't tried any 
of them.

BOURSIN CHEESE 

1 large clove garlic 
8 ounces unsalted whipped butter, softened 
16 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 tsp. dry tarragon
1/2 teaspoon marjoram 
2 teaspoon chopped fresh chives 
1/4 teaspoon dry thyme 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
Add all ingredients except parsley and chives to a blender or 
food processor and process until smooth and well combined. 
Stir in parsley and chives. Spoon mixture into a small serving 
bowl and chill overnight. 
Serve at room temperature with crackers 
or celery.
Makes 2 cups.

Boursin cheese recipe 
A recipe for herbed boursin cheese spread, made with cream cheese, garlic, 
fresh parsley, and chives. 
INGREDIENTS:

* 1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened
* 2 cloves garlic, crushed and minced
* 1 tablespoon fresh parsley, minced
* 1 tablespoon fresh or frozen minced chives
* cayenne pepper, to taste
* coarsely ground black pepper

PREPARATION:
Put softened cream cheese in a large mixing bowl.
Cook garlic cloves in boiling water for 3 minutes; drain then cool for 5 minutes 
and put through garlic press. Add minced garlic to cheese. Add parsley, chives, and 
cayenne and blend well.
Let stand for 1 hour to allow ingredients to mellow. 
Taste and adjust seasonings, if needed. 
Shape into a ball and roll in coarsely ground black pepper. 
Serve with assorted crackers. 

* Exported from MasterCook *

"Boursin" Cheese

Recipe By : Well Seasoned Cookbook
Serving Size : 1 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Cheese

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
24 ounces cream cheese -- softened
3 cloves garlic -- crushed
2 tablespoons dry vermouth
2 teaspoons parsley -- minced
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon tarragon
1/4 teaspoon chives -- minced
1/4 teaspoon thyme
1/4 teaspoon sage
1/4 teaspoon white pepper

Process all ingredients together in good processor blender. 
Pack into crocks
of form into logs and serve with crackers.

********************

8 ounces cream cheese
1/2 Stick butter
1/2 teaspoon Beau Monde seasoning
1 Clove Garlic -- minced
1/4 teaspoon fine herbs
or
pinch each of thyme, oregano
1 teaspoon dried or fresh parsley
1 teaspoon water
1 teaspoon wine vinegar
1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
Beat cream cheese and butter until fluffy; 
add remaining ingredients. Chill in a container, 
letting it mellow 12 hours. Freezes well


----------

